# Blackwater Bay Surprise



## Shea81486 (Feb 20, 2013)

Fishing out on Blackwater Bay last weekend and caught a pleasant surprise. I was using very light tackle with a baitcaster reel and mirrolure for some trout fishing. I was doing my usual jerking motion when I noticed a very large swirl near my lure. I stopped reeling for less then a second and BAM it took off nearly spooling me within seconds. Luckily, my buddy started up the boat and we tracked her down giving me some much needed line back. She measured 38" and was safely released shortly after. Didn't catch another thing but worth the 4 hours out there.


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

Nicely done


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

That must have been a pleasant surprise


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

A guaranteed good fight on lite tackle. Thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Woulda been tough on a bass rod.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

What kind of boat are you standing on? Looks like a mako


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice fish!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice red!!! Last good un we caught in the bay was 21....


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I bet that was fun on light tackle; good thing you weren’t alone. Nice catch.


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

Awesome catch. Congrats! !!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Nice clean big Red Fish. It's always a blast on light tackle. Thanks for the report


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Bet that was a blast on lite tackle


----------



## Aspro23 (Feb 19, 2013)

onemorecast said:


> What kind of boat are you standing on? Looks like a mako


It is an 18" Nitro Bay, which is a Mako with different stickers


----------



## RaisinCain (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice catch! Great job hauling that in on light tackle. Not an easy task. Only thing I see wrong with that pic is the shirt.....:no:......GO Ravens:thumbup:.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I'll bet the fish was just as surprised! :w00t:


----------



## CB541 (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## Scoolbubba (Feb 22, 2013)

Someone's enjoying their time now that they are primary complete.


----------

